# Charity Shoot



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Southern Maryland Archers will be holding the Charity Shoot for Camp Sunrise this year.

We have 14 field targets, so you shoot it twice.
We will also have 3D across the tracks.

Camp Sunrise is a camp for children with cancer and really could ue the help.

There will be an Auction after the shooting is finished, some good items have already been donated so bring your checkbooks.

The shooting starts May 2, 2010 at 10:00am 

Food will be on sale on site.

Hope to see you all there.


ccasion16::wav::horn:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

deadlyjest said:


> Southern Maryland Archers will be holding the Charity Shoot for Camp Sunrise this year.
> 
> We have 14 field targets, so you shoot it twice.
> We will also have 3D across the tracks.
> ...


That is the same weekend as the DCWC Extravaganza. Won't be able to make it but if you'll PM me with an address and who to make the check to, I'll gladly send a donation.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Normally they have a 'pledge sheet' available, but.. the one online is from 2 yrs ago.. I'll see if I can get an updated one.. Hey Jester.. hook us up, eh? :becky: :wink:

I don't think it's the same, as the 'Camp Sunrise' benefit was sponsored through the American Cancer Society then, but I think it's direct to the camp now.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good shoot and they have a great range


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good shoot and they have a great range


Yes, they do.. and I'll be there, as I have for the last couple of Charity shoots to benefit the camp. A good cause... :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, they do.. and I'll be there, as I have for the last couple of Charity shoots to benefit the camp. A good cause... :thumb:


gonna have to miss it this year  as I have a "prior engagement" that weekend. 

You'll have to have fun without me this time :chortle:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Just send*



Brown Hornet said:


> gonna have to miss it this year  as I have a "prior engagement" that weekend.
> 
> You'll have to have fun without me this time :chortle:


Then how about sending over some of the funds you won from the Maryland guys last year for a donation?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> Then how about sending over some of the funds you won from the Maryland guys last year for a donation?


Here.. lemme make it easy.. :becky:

Checks can be made out to "Camp Sunrise"

and Mailed to:

Colleen McGowan
2741 Calkins RD
Herndon VA 20171

(Colleen is the MAA Secretary)


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thanks*



IGluIt4U said:


> Here.. lemme make it easy.. :becky:
> 
> Checks can be made out to "Camp Sunrise"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Sticky and you made it so Brown Hornet could understand:lol3:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> Thanks for the help Sticky and you made it so Brown Hornet could understand:lol3:


:chortle: :wink:

Any of the field archers that wanna help out can send, as noted, to Colleen.. just tell her in a note that Sticky said it was ok.. :wink: :lol:

It is a good cause, this camp is a summer camp with tons of outdoor activities for children that are suffering with cancer in the Baltimore area.

Here is a link to their site.. Camp Sunrise MD


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I won't be able to make it either, but I already talked to PQ about helping out with a charitable donation.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> gonna have to miss it this year  as I have a "prior engagement" that weekend.
> 
> You'll have to have fun without me this time :chortle:


What you engaged. WOW you and the New Mrs. can do a double ceremony with BOWGOD on the Hill.:teeth:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> I won't be able to make it either, but I already talked to PQ about helping out with a charitable donation.


Yes Thank you Bowgod your donation is greatly appreciated!! :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> What you engaged. WOW you and the New Mrs. can do a double ceremony with BOWGOD on the Hill.:teeth:


A prior engagement has nothing to do with me getting engaged :nono:

Your more likely to have that happen then I am :wink:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

IGluIt4U said:


> Here.. lemme make it easy.. :becky:
> 
> Checks can be made out to "Camp Sunrise"
> 
> ...


Thanks Sticky for helping get this info out!! :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> A prior engagement has nothing to do with me getting engaged :nono:
> 
> Your more likely to have that happen then I am :wink:


Son just you bite your tongue. I did that 2 times to many.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Son just you bite your tongue. I did that 2 times to many.


Live and learn.. :chortle:

(and you're welcome Krys..  )


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Well*

Well with all the engagement talk on this thread maybe some of you guys checking out the thread will make an engagement to attend our charity shoot

It should be a fun day!!

For all the 3D guys we will have unmarked targets, but will have the marks listed on sheets so you guys who do not like to guess feel free to join us too.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Update On Charity Shoot*

We have 4 sets of strings for Auction:

2 by Hinky.
2 sets of strings by Bowgod.


These guys make great strings and are always worth the price

Thanks guys for your support I know the kids appreciate it.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

This should be a fun time for all!!:shade:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Lets try*

Lets try to keep this near the top it is for a good cause.

Lots of shooting will be going on.

We will have some good food to

Plus an Auction

A little bit of everything for everybody!!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

This just in.. hot off the press... (sorry Colleen for stealing and reposting, but.. it's for a good cause.. ) :wink:

TO ALL MAA MEMBERS;

THIS EMAIL IS TO REMIND YOU THAT OUR ANUAL CHARITY SHOOT IS COMING UP ON MAY 2ND. PLEASE MARK YOU CALENDERS. IF YOU CANNOT ATTEND. PLEASE MAKE A DONATION BY MAILING A CHECK MADE OUT TO CAMP SUNRISE AND MAIL TO:

Colleen McGowan, MAA Sec.
2741 Calkins Road
Herndon, VA 20171

PLEASE PRINT THESE ITEMS AND PLACE IT AT YOU CLUBS, YOUR BUSINESSES AND THE PLACES YOU HANG OUT.

PLEASE FORWARD THEM ON TO YOUR CLUB MEMBERS AND FRIENDS.

See you around the range,

Colleen McGowan, MAA Sec.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh wait.. it's ok to repost.. I just actually read it.. :embara: :lol:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help sticky we need all the help we can get for a great cause.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Grat Time*

The range is ready, the targets are pasted, the food is ordered and the items for the auction are coming in. So we hope to see you all there.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT :shade:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*1 Week to go*

The MAA Charity Shoot is one week from today.
Where: SMA
When: 10oam
Who: Everyone is invited
What: Field and 3D
For: Camp Sunrise

All shoot proceeds go to Camp Sunise a camp for children with cancer.
Auction after shoot with some great items. All these proceeds go to the kids too.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*See Ya'll there*

Hey all,

The MAA charity shoot is Sunday May 2, 2010.
Field and 3D
Auction after the shoot (so bring your checkbooks)

This is for kids with cancer and we need all the help getting these kids to camp!!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a reminder tha this Sunday May2nd 2010 the MAA will be holding its annual Charity shoot to benefit the Cancer kids at camp Sunrise. The MAA donates all of the moneys collected for this charity. Also after the shoot there will be an auction and all the moneys collected will be donated to the camp as well. This shoot will be either (your Choice) an NFAA FIeld round or you can chose to shoot the 3D event. No awards will be given at this shoot but you can be sure that you will enjoy knowing that you have helped make a childs life with cancer a little more bearable. This is also a great time to try shooting something other then foam critters. Hope to see many there and if you cannot attend but want to make acontribution please contact Colleen at the MAA.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

To help you understand what the camp is about you can check it out at 
http://www.ncpad.com/programs/index.php?id=277&country=&state=Maryland&city=Baltimore Thanks Ed


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyone that is coming to the shoot can help out by downloading and printing this pledge sheet.. it allows you to also solicit additional contributions to help the cause.. :thumb:

http://www.md-archery.org/2010_CHARITY_PLEDGE.pdf

and a flyer regarding the shoot itself.. :darkbeer:

http://www.md-archery.org/2010_CHARITY_AD.pdf


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help!!
Hope to see you both there Sunday!!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a reminder that this Sunday is our charity shoot.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Its gonna be a great weather day today. Those that are coming think about bringing someone that has never shot and introduce them to our sport. The spots start at 10am (Shotgun start) and 3D starts at 10 but registration is good up until 2pm I believe. Check the website if you are going to be questionable on the later side.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

As of today the total for the charity shoot that benefits Camp Sunrise is.......................$5404.00


----------

